# Rifle, Cartridge, And Scope Combo



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Well I've narrowed my new rifle and scope choices down to the following, now I'm looking for input. Any one like to weigh in on a particular - rifle / cartridge / scope - combination to help me decide? Given terrain in VT, no shot should exceed 150 yrds

*Remmington 700 BDL* 
approx 7lbs 80z
243 Win
270 Win 
7mm Rem Mag
Mod 700 Specs here

*Winchester 70 featherweight classic*
approx 6lbs 8oz
7mm -08 Rem
6.5 x 55mm Swed.
25 WSSM
Mod 70 Specs here 

*Redfield Widescope* 
Magnification: 2x7x30
FOV 100 yards 57.78'(2x) 18.34'(9x)
Eye Relief: 3.75"(2x) 2.88"(7x)
Objective: 30mm
length 13.5" 
Weight: 16.3 oz
Reticle: Truplex
mounting	low mount

*Leupold VX-II * 
Magnification: 2x7x28
FOV 100 yards 41.7'(2x) 16.5'(7x) 
Eye Relief: 3.8(2x) 3.0(7x)
Objective: 28mm
length 9.9" 
Weight: 8.2 oz
Reticle: Duplex
mounting	5.5"

*Bushnell Elite 3200* 
Magnification: 2x7x32
FOV 100 yards 44.6'(2x) 12.7'(7x) 
Eye Relief: 3.0"(2x), ? (7x)
Objective: 32mm
length 11.6"
Reticle: multi-X 
Weight: 12 oz
mounting	6.0"


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Deer?

Squirrel?

Road signs?

Reverie


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have one particular rifle that I always seem to go back to.

Last year, I went to Maine on a bear hunt. I packed 3 rifles. One 6mm for coyotes, my Rem. 700 BDL in .308 WIN. with a Nikon 3X9, and a Savage 110 in 7mm Mag with a Leupold 3X9.

The only one I even got out up there was my tried and true .308.

I have had that combo since I started hunting 23 years ago. That has put down more game than I could conceivable hunt with the others. If you are going to stick to deer and bear, the .308 with 150 gr bullets for deer and 180 gr for bear will not disappoint you. Plus, you won't flinch because you are getting pounded by a heavy magnum caliber.

As far as a scope, any higher end scope should be fine...I would personally look into a larger objective lense than what you have listed. The bigger the objective, the more light transmission that comes through the scope. Look for at least a 32, preferably a 40. I have a 44 and 50 on my 2 bigger calibers and a 32 on the 6mm.

My $.02...

Steve


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Scooter,

Are you looking for softer recoil?

I am assuming you are going to use this for deer hunting.

If so, I would lean toward the 270 or 7 mm Rem Mag. The BDL is a classic rifle. You will get good velocities and plenty of knock down power. Also, if you decide to reload, the dies are readily available and the components are less expensive.

I was tempted to purchase a 25 WSSM last year, and I still may. As a hand loader, the 25 caliber bullets have left a little to be desired.

My favorite combo is a 30-06 Springfield topped with a 168 grain Winchester/Nosler CT Ballistic Silver Tip stoked with 45.2 Grains of Accurate Arms 2520 and a Winchester large rifle primer.







This load has been tested in three different rifles and they all shoot MOA groups at 200 yards.









As for scopes, I would pick the one that gives you the best eye relief.

Bottom line..........Go with what you are comfortable with.

I think my next purchase is going to be a 300 Winchester Magnum.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I would go with the 7mm Mag. It has always worked for me here in CA for boar and deer.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

It will be hard to beat the Remington 700 with the Leupold scope. I have one of the scopes that I have used for over 30 years, from Virginia to Alaska to Montana, without a single instance of trouble. It is mounted on a Springfield 03A3 that I sporterized myself and has bagged countless game. As far as the caliber, I would suggest that if you think you may ever go Elk, Moose, bear, sheep hunting you should at least consider the 30-06. You will have more bullet weight and configuration options than most any other caliber offers. And, in my experience, it is adequate for any of the game mentioned. You can never go wrong with the 06. Recoil is only slightly better with the 270, however it is also a very versatile caliber. Just MHO. Also have lots of experience with the Rem model 700 and it is a great rifle andd would be my first choice. But, everyone has their favorites!

Dallas


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

You mean old hunters shooting Bambi and all.

I think you all should melt down your rifles and shotguns and take the money your spending on all that stuff and donate it to a







cause - like PETA.

This of course is tongue in cheek humor.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Light, Short , and softer recoil whitetail rifle is the Key goal.
For years I have used a Sears Mod 53 24" barrell (mod 70 knockoff) classic purchased in early 70's chambered for a springfield 30-06 with a fixed 4x scope. Don't let the knockoff part fool ya. These are the exact same mod 70 wins you could purchase from Win at the time. Best Rifle I've ever shot . I just have an itch for a new rifle strictly for whitetail with lighter recoil , lighter, shorter weight overall. Also the older I get the less I like lugging the mod 53 around all day and the short "action" featherweights and competative counterparts have peeked my interest as of late, as have the WSM and WSSM cartriges.

One of the reasons I was looking at the 2x7 redfield widescope was that Its field of view is 30% wider than conventional scopes -- nearly 57.78'(2x) and 18.34'(9x) feet wide at 100 yards. An additional gain would be the lower mounts. The Bushnell , and leupold interested me because of the compact lightweight they offer.

Additionally scope technology has increased 10 fold since my scope purchase so may years ago . The new duplex , red dot, and truplex crosshairs would be a great help to these older eyes.

The 30-06 is undeniable the best all round cartridge ever manufactured (MHO) but really is probably overkill here in VT. In Most instances the longest shot taken is not more than 150yrds with 75yards being more on average. The mod 70 super short "action" classic chambered with the new .243 WSSM is an interesting setup as well.

Again short, light , less recoil , were my primary considerations.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Go to Walmart.com and look under the sports tag.

Then go to hunting....there is a section of special order firearms. You can break it down to manufacturer, price, rifle, shotgun, etc.

I got a Mossberg 835 full camo turkey gun from them last year for $225.

Local dealer was almost $400.

Worth the look if you have a Walmart near you......(and who doesn't)









Steve


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Coincidentally, I just put this same question with these same two rifles to an old roommate of mine who was a Marine Corps armorer, to level of practically being able to take a lump of steel and put it in a forge and create a rifle. He told me he has generally lower regard for new Winchesters than new Remingtons. He recommended the Remington.

Matter of fact, this is his very response:

>>>>Hey Sgt, I would say that probably you would be better off getting something other than a Winchester (their reputation pre-1964 is much better than their current rep)... how bout a Remington 700.<<<


----------

